# RAIU results



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello.

I had the RAIU test today and my 6 hour uptake was 53.8% (normal is 6-20%)...I saw the scans and will get my copies to take to the doctor tomorrow after the 24 hour scan.

I'm sad, it really does look like Graves. I'm worried about treatment - been reading a lot about the options. I think I want to try medication first to see how that goes - but it sounds like all endo's prescribe differently, so I'm not sure what is "best" to start with.

I think I am in a bit of denial - keep thinking this is just a "phase" for my immune system and it will stop...I'll see what my endo says tomorrow.

This seems to have hit me fast - all within a month or so.

Thanks for "listening"...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, this is unfortunate for you. But just remember...you have options.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi Talley,

I just wanted to give you some support. :hugs: I was diagnosed with Graves after my 4th baby- about 6 months ago. I started on methimazole (5 mg daily). It got my thyroid levels normal within 6 weeks, however, it elevated my liver enzymes 8 times above normal, so I had to stop taking it. There's only a 1% chance of that happening, but it can happen so I would suggest that when you get your labs done, ask for a liver panel as well to check enzymes.

In the end, I opted for surgery to treat Graves since ATD's weren't an option. I wasn't comfortable with RAI. I had my TT 7 weeks ago and am on the Synthroid dosing trail  Ah well... but, I am hopeful that I will be my normal self soon. I am much better than before I had my TT. I still have insomnia issues and headaches (due to my insomnia!), but otherwise, all my other symptoms are pretty much gone. Heart rate is in the 60's again, no tremors, no panic/ anxiety. I was sad after my RAIU results as well- I had the antibody testing which were positive, but the scan confirmed it. I cried on the way home, but realized I had to make some decisions to get well again. It's a long path, but we'll get there.

Alexis


----------



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Alexis;

First, thanks so much for the reply! Have you had any trouble with weight gain after the TT? I know it's stupid, but I really worry about gaining weight...

I have elevated liver enzymes now so I'm worried that might work against me for medication...although I do hope she will let me try the medication first. I"m the same with the antibodies - she wanted the scan to confirm too...

The heart palps and tremors are the worst - the insomnia isn't bugging me too much (yet) - I'm loving how productive I am in the middle of the night, although I'm sure it will catch up with me...

Thanks much!


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Talley,

I'm so sorry about your results today, but please know you're not alone! The shock will wear off and you will start feeling better soon once you start some medication. Make sure you take a beta blocker to help lower your pulse and protect your heart.

Many of us have gone and are going through the journey you have begun. For me, all of my symptoms hit me like a brick in the beginning of May and it took about four doctors for someone to finally test my thyroid! My resting pulse was 113 when I saw my endocrinologist on June 11th. I started on the anti-thyroid medicine, methimazole, at 30mg which I've since learned is too high to start on because of the side effects. Apparently the new research shows that 20mg can do the same job for people who need high doses. Anyway, when I retested in 6-7 weeks, my thyroid labs were all normal (except for TSH but that usually takes a while to change.) I had my liver enzymes tested prior to treatment so I had a baseline- make sure you do that, too. Ironically mine were already slightly elevated from the stress that graves was putting on my liver. I retested two weeks into treatment just to make sure they were okay, and they were almost normal. When I retested at the end of my 7 week treatment my liver enzymes were totally normal- thanks to the medication.

If I could do it all over again, I would have found a more conservative endocrinologist who was willing to start me out on a much lower dose- like 5 or 10mg and gradually move my way up or down from there. I was fortunate not to have side effects because of the high dose. A website I have found helpful, especially in the Q&A forum is Elaine Moore's site: www.elaine-moore.com.

Once your Free T4 and Free T3 are at the mid-high end of normal, then you can switch to a maintenance dose which is usually 2.5-10mg (it used to be 5-15mg but was lowered.)

As far as weight gain, this is why it's important not to get over medicated. If you stay on a dose that's too high after your thyroid levels are in range, you run the risk of dipping into hypo which includes weight gain as a symptom. Once you research the information and check out these boards and the site I mentioned, I think you will be able to keep yourself in check. It's important to remember that it only takes about 10 days before the medicine kicks in, and at that point you will want to eat a healthy diet with a caloric intake similar to what you used to have prior to have the hyper symptoms.

Hang in there and let us know how your appointment goes!


----------

